# theme park world game



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

hi there... i was wondering if somebody could please help me! i just brought theme park world game and it wont let me play it... it will install but wen i try and open it, a box appears saying TP.ICD


----------



## williesbest2 (Jun 13, 2005)

> Kirsty17 hi there... i was wondering if somebody could please help me! i just brought theme park world game and it wont let me play it... it will install but wen i try and open it, a box appears saying TP.ICD


I would suggest that you create a new thread.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have asked the Moderators to split Kirsty17's post into a thread of her own.


----------



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks... im new to this site!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I have asked the Moderators to split Kirsty17's post into a thread of her own.


Ask and it shall be done


----------



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

so arrrrrrr can anybody help me?!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Ask and it shall be done


Gracias


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No hay de que


----------



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

so ummm any ideas on what i need to do?!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

For starters, be patient! 

The info I have found states this:

The game uses a copy protection system called SafeDisc.
Some PC configurations have great difficulty in running applications protected by SafeDisc.
Go to the Downloads Section here: http://www.adamhearn.co.uk/games/themeparkworld/tpwwin2kfix.html#downloads
Grab the NoCD executable.
This is provided as a workaround and should only be used if you own the game.


----------



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

been there tried that, then all ends up wif the same box poping up but it says tp.exe is F ed


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Mmmmmmkay...

Candy, maybe this should be moved to Games?


----------



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

im quite confused here!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I think you'd get better feedback in our *Games* section of the forum.


----------



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

ok then thank u


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Moved to games. I feel like a genie in a bottle tonight


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Kirsty, I've also edited the thread title, HELP PLEASE really isn't a helpful description of your problem. Perhaps more people will take a look with a 'real' title now


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

OK, so is ANYONE going to stop complaining about it being in the wrong place and just help kristy, because I have the same problem.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm assuming that you are running under Windows XP because that's the only time I have seen it.

What you might need to do if you haven't done so already is to Run the TP.EXE and TP.ICD under Windows 95 or Windows 98 Compatability Mode. To do this, right click on the file located in the game's directory, choose properties. Under the Compatability tab, check the first box, Run Program under... and use the drop box to select the Operating System. I would recommend to try Windows 98 first.

See if that helps.


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

OK...what?!i havent gotten to the TP.exe error yet...mine still says TP.ICD. I HAVE gone to that website with the noCD download....but I have no Idea what exactly to do with it! Please help!  P.S. notice my expreience is BEGINNER.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Read my post above.

Are you running Windows XP?


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm running with XP, and what I meant when i said the whole "I'm a beginner" part, I meant: I didn't understand a word you just said in that last post. LOL.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Some older games cannot run in Windows XP alone because of XP's technology. It needs some help, hence Microsoft in creating the compatability mode. In order to make older games work, simply put the game file (the .EXE) in 'Compatability Mode'. This doesn't always work though. I have a couple that still won't work.

Also what you can do is uninstall the game, then go to the CD-ROM drive and right click on the SETUP.EXE file and run that in compatability mode.


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

How do i set it to compatability mode


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

See post #19


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

OK the upside is i understand what you're talking about. The downside is that i tried every compatability and i still have the TP.ICD error. Is there any other solution?


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

P.S. I really do appreciate all the help you are giving me!


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

OK, i got it to display an error talknig about TP.exe....what now?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check for any patches. I don't know what else the problem is.


----------



## smilexnodd (Nov 7, 2005)

OK thanks


----------



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

I dunno wether this thread is too old now but anyway if any1 can help v.grateful.

Im running XP SP2 and when i try to run Theme Park i also get the TP.ICD error report and i have read all the info on this thred and i just dunno understand what it means ive tryed running in compatibility Win95,98,ME,2000 but non of these work

PLEASE HELP

THNX


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, to add to what I have already typed, try changing the compatibility of the SETUP.EXE file to Windows 98. Then install it that way. Other than that, check for any updates that could help with the problem.


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but for what it's worth, I'd expand on post #10 and say read:
http://www.adamhearn.co.uk/games/themeparkworld/tpwwin2kfix.html

It provides very useful info on how to get TPW to work in WINXP SP2. This works for me, and my 4yr old son loves to play it.


----------

